# New Arrival: Vostok-Europe Energia Mki



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Right... this is consider by many the ugliest watch of all times. I think it's a pretty interesting piece but I really think you shouldn't get one if you don't already have several watches that you like, the Energia isn't certainly a daily wear...

It's 44mm case, 50 mm lug to lug. Those tubular lugs are part of the case and there's no way to change the bracelet. 15mm thick and weighting 250g! Strangely enough, it doesn't feel like a heavy watch, probably because the bracelet weights a tone and the weight is evenly distributed.

The movement inside is a Vostok 2441 that exists only on the Energia and Energia 2 watches. It's a 32 jewels modified Vostok movement so that it can have the hands in their asymmetrical place. Note than not only the second hand is off centre but the minute and hour hands are off centre too (look at the date window, a regular Vostok should have them on it's left).

The bezel is a flight calculator ruler of some source and I have no idea how to use but it looks cool 

The bracelet (25mm) looks like a mix of a transmission chain and a tank track. Very high quality IMHO, like all others VE bracelets. Double folding clasp with no micro-adjustment as usual which can be a problem for some (it certainly is for me with my Arktica). On the other hand, the weight of the case and the wide bracelet help getting it seated properly on your wrist.

Speaking of the bracelet, the links are held in place by a tube and screw and you end up with a screw head on each side. It was an absolute nightmare to size it as I don't have the right tool. I ended up figuring out this method: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=68451

By the time I was done, it was already dark (it's been raining all day too) so there wasn't much light left. Here's a few bad pictures, more if you want when I get proper light:




























Spot the spelling mistake


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The Energia is a rocket system thought as the propulsion system for the space shuttle Buran. It looks like this and was the inspiration for the watch:










It's the same picture engraved on the back.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

...and a video of Energia rocket system with getting ready to launch the Polyus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyus_(spacecraft)


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

is this what is called "a tool watch"? :clap: :clap:

lovely looking heavyweight good buy


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

bridgeman said:


> is this what is called "a tool watch"? :clap: :clap:
> 
> lovely looking heavyweight good buy


Tool watch like in hammering nails down? 

Lume... not great. Below average.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Well done 'R'

I think you have done well & glad it arrived !









Cheers Martin


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

I like this watch. The industrial build and size works for me, congrats.

Mark


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Odd! I think it looks ugly, however I really like it! Looks very cool in the wrist shot


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Very nice,that bracelet looks to be extremely well made,as does the watch. k:

Sam.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

That is a beast! How heavy is it?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Blimey, I can't believe they spelt "vehicle" wrong on the back - DOH! :shocking:

But I quite like that, it's a beast of a watch, nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Davey P said:


> Blimey, I can't believe they spelt "vehicle" wrong on the back - DOH! :shocking:
> 
> But I quite like that, it's a beast of a watch, nice one :thumbsup:


Tell the truth Renato did you see that? I didn't


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

bsa said:


> I like this watch. The industrial build and size works for me, congrats.
> 
> Mark





hippo said:


> Odd! I think it looks ugly, however I really like it! Looks very cool in the wrist shot





sam. said:


> Very nice,that bracelet looks to be extremely well made,as does the watch. k:
> 
> Sam.


Thanks guys! I also think it's an ugly beauty. Lots of things to like, like the small dial and the huge steel area on top (you can't really have a proper feel of that from the photos), the tubular lugs that look like auxiliary rockets and the strangely cut crystal. Plus the bulk of the whole thing.



Lampoc said:


> That is a beast! How heavy is it?


Doesn't feel all that heavy but it's 250g, probably the heaviest watch I own. My Steinhart Ocean 1 feel heavier, probably because the caseback has a smaller area (this one sits flat on the wrist, plus the lugs held it in place) and the balance between the bracelet and head weight is not as even as this one.



bsa said:


> Tell the truth Renato did you see that? I didn't


Yes I did! Probably because English isn't my first language and "vehicle" is one of those words I have to think about while spelling (and I got it wrong too just now  )

Some new pictures to follow.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Kutusov said:


>


That is one hell of a watch, got to give serious thought to getting one of these

Kev


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

One serious watch. Looks like its been made from left over tanks after the battle of Stalingrad! Or as a former Middle East leader may say "The mother of all watches"


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

If you loose interest let me know. LOL

Mark.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

robert75 said:


> One serious watch. Looks like its been made from left over tanks after the battle of Stalingrad! Or as a former Middle East leader may say "The mother of all watches"


Battle of Kursk! That was the big one











bsa said:


> If you loose interest let me know. LOL
> 
> Mark.


I will but don't count on it! Like I said, when I got this I wasn't thinking on it as a daily wear but it's still one of the most interesting watches that came out of VE so far (the Maxim Gorky being another very interesting beast).


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

I just had a look at the maxim gorky no where near as interesting. I did notice that they are completely sold out of the red Red Square so thanks for the heads up early in the year Cheers Mark


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

bsa said:


> I just had a look at the maxim gorky no where near as interesting. I did notice that they are completely sold out of the red Red Square so thanks for the heads up early in the year Cheers Mark


The Limited Edition thing with VE really means that. Even if the Red Square comes back again, it will be a different model.

And the Maxim... it is an interesting watch! You think it isn't because you probably saw the heavily photoshoped official pictures. It's the same with Moscow Classic and I just don't get it... they spend all that time and effort coming up with brilliant finish/details and they post a rubbish picture that doesn't show any of that...

Look at this:










Like you, I always though... "boring watch..."

Now look at how the real thing looks (a non-pro photo from someone that sold one over at WUS)










Tell me that doesn't look amazing!


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> bsa said:
> 
> 
> > I just had a look at the maxim gorky no where near as interesting. I did notice that they are completely sold out of the red Red Square so thanks for the heads up early in the year Cheers Mark
> ...


im working on it, definitly looks more alive than the co pictures.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

It's somehow obscene and yet alluring. How does that work? I really like it in both red and yellow, not 100% sure if I'd get one but AbingtonLad is selling one.... damn, I wish I had 50 posts! I guess I'll have to be patient.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

MerlinShepherd said:


> It's somehow obscene and yet alluring. How does that work? I really like it in both red and yellow, not 100% sure if I'd get one but AbingtonLad is selling one.... damn, I wish I had 50 posts! I guess I'll have to be patient.


It works quite well! In fact I'm surprise by how many times I'm wearing this watch, I though I would wear it a lot less!

Hurry up with the post count then, there's probably not many people after one of these but there are enough!


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Kutusov!

Just for your info, I'm a moderator on a clarinet forum (www.gtc-music1.com) so I am very careful not to post just for the sake of it. There are also advantages there for regular posters and we find it really dodgy when people put random useless speed posts just to get their 50 and then access to areas of the forum.

Some people put posts like "nice" or smileys, and I spend a little time deleting newbies unnecessary crap, so like I said, I'll have to be patient and only post when I have something to say...

Love the Vostok Energia though... :hypocrite:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

MerlinShepherd said:


> Thanks Kutusov!
> 
> Just for your info, I'm a moderator on a clarinet forum (www.gtc-music1.com) so I am very careful not to post just for the sake of it. There are also advantages there for regular posters and we find it really dodgy when people put random useless speed posts just to get their 50 and then access to areas of the forum.
> 
> ...


So you're telling me you have nothing interesting to say about watches, movies or songs? I knew it, you clarinet people blow


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> MerlinShepherd said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Kutusov!
> ...


Yeah we blow alright! Well I just MAY have things tosay... I've already pitched in the movie space (and slagged off "Kill List"), and songs?...(well I can go on all day about Music as it's my profession).. watches...love 'em....and will post questions and thoughts as time goes on. However I'm not mercenary (at least not yet) even if I do want to buy that Vostok Energia from AbingtonLad, but can't yet... if anyone sees him, can you let him know?  I know it's cheeky and outside of forum ideology... or is it?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

MerlinShepherd said:


> I know it's cheeky and outside of forum ideology... or is it?


It is









Here's the song topics going about:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=66930

...errr... and there was another one but I'm not seeing it now... :bag:


----------



## GoNz0 (Aug 23, 2011)

just wondering how much adjustment you get per link on the energia ?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

GoNz0 said:


> just wondering how much adjustment you get per link on the energia ?


Just checked: about 11mm per link.


----------



## GoNz0 (Aug 23, 2011)

cheers, i see one for sale but assume i need more posts to be able to ask the question in there, 7 and 5 1/8ths wrist so i stand a better chance at wearing one.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

GoNz0 said:


> cheers, i see one for sale but assume i need more posts to be able to ask the question in there, 7 and 5 1/8ths wrist so i stand a better chance at wearing one.


I think my wrist is smaller than yours so I would say yes. Thing is, and judging from other members pictures, I think I have an odd shaped wrist, it's flat and wider on top which allows me to wear bigger watches. This one fits me just right.

The problem with this one, or any other VE on bracelet, is that they use a double folding clasp and that doesn't give you any micro-adjustment. So sometimes you get a fit that it's too loose (but I like my watches snug on the wrist) and if you remove an extra link it will be already too much.

Like I said, I have this problem with their other model, the Arktika. I barely wear it because of that, it goes clean through my (protuberant) wrist bone. So just the other day I took another link out and the damn thing was tight but wearable... until the middle of the day when I had to take it off because it way severing my hand!!


----------



## GoNz0 (Aug 23, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> GoNz0 said:
> 
> 
> > cheers, i see one for sale but assume i need more posts to be able to ask the question in there, 7 and 5 1/8ths wrist so i stand a better chance at wearing one.
> ...


yep i am having that issue with the new ekranoplan leather strap, just cant get it right, at least the silicone/rubber one had enough give to cope, might punch a new hole if a better quality claps isn't a different size to make it fit better.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

MerlinShepherd said:


> Yeah we blow alright! Well I just MAY have things tosay... I've already pitched in the movie space (and slagged off "Kill List"), and songs?...(well I can go on all day about Music as it's my profession).. watches...love 'em....and will post questions and thoughts as time goes on. However I'm not mercenary (at least not yet) even if I do want to buy that Vostok Energia from AbingtonLad, but can't yet... if anyone sees him, can you let him know?  I know it's cheeky and outside of forum ideology... or is it?


What kind of music do you play? :angel_not:


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Vaurien said:


> MerlinShepherd said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah we blow alright! Well I just MAY have things tosay... I've already pitched in the movie space (and slagged off "Kill List"), and songs?...(well I can go on all day about Music as it's my profession).. watches...love 'em....and will post questions and thoughts as time goes on. However I'm not mercenary (at least not yet) even if I do want to buy that Vostok Energia from AbingtonLad, but can't yet... if anyone sees him, can you let him know?  I know it's cheeky and outside of forum ideology... or is it?
> ...


I freelance, which means I get to (and have to) play lots of different styles but I specialise in Greek, Turkish and Eastern European styles, including Klezmer and some Gypsy styles. I also play guitar and percussion, but that's rally for fun not profit!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

MerlinShepherd said:


> but I specialise in Greek, Turkish and Eastern European styles, including Klezmer and some Gypsy styles. I also play guitar and percussion, but that's rally for fun not profit!


This stuff?


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Well yes, some of that...here's me playing with crazy French DJ Click, back in the day when I had comedy facial hair...






and here's me caught in the act with my wife Polina






and here with the amazing Brotherhood of Brass (combined forces of American band, Frank London's Klezmer Brass Allstars and Sirbia's leading brass band, Boban i Marko Markovic Orkestar), yes I'm the one in the big grey suit...on the little clarinnet...






And just to make it relevant to the forum, chances are I was wearing my 1964 Omega Seamaster... If I'd had my Vostok then, I'd probably have been wearing it!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

MerlinShepherd said:


> Well yes, some of that...here's me playing with crazy French DJ Click, back in the day when I had comedy facial hair...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :shocking: :shocking: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:

Very, very good! I've searched Amazon for albums but all I came up with was "Heyser Bulgar 2009 (feat. Merlin Shepherd)"... do you have an album list somewhere? I must add you to my collection!


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Many thanks Kutusov! I'm glad you like!

You can write to me here; [email protected] but you'll need to get past the spam filter, which is easy, just reply to the email and you're there.

You can listen to more tunes at my website too, www.merlinshepherd.co.uk.

I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Email away! And very cool website! Love the blowing well and all the monsters lurcking about


----------

